# Age of Empires 2 - Multiplayer Problem



## TheTransponder (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
will Aoe2 im TCP/IP Netzwerk über Hamachi Spielen...
mit 2 Spielern klappt es wunderbar aber wenn ein dritter dazukommt, 
alle bereit sind und ich auf Spielen gehe vesucht das Spiel zu starten und ein paar Sekunden später bricht es ab, egal wer erstellt...
2 PCs sind im Heimnetzwerk, einer Auserhalb. 
(Ports sind am Router bei jedem freigegeben etc...)

-Patch 2.0a ist bei jedem installiert
- CD einlegen ist auch nicht das Problem
-jeder kann mit jedem "zu zweit" spielen

Liegt es an Aoe2 oder an etwas anderem?

Weiß jemand Rat?
THX im Voraus


----------



## Chron-O-John (6. Februar 2009)

Hi, Kommt villeicht etwas Spät, aber vielleicht hilfts dir noch.

Ich hatte auch probleme mit AOE 2, habs dann folgendermaßen hinbekommen:



Wlan Deaktiviert, nur ein Netzwerkinterface verwendet (kabel) -ich weiß du hast hamachi, ich habs halt im Netzwerk gemacht.
Alle Netzwerkprotokolle außer IPv4 deaktiviert (kin meinem fall IPX, und IPv6)
Alle 3 (wir waren zu dritt) haben Probiert zu hosten, nur bei einem gings, dass alle Joinen


----------

